# Missing entry: Run DLL entry



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I start my computer it is popping up with the error message: Error in C:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32\3\LXCFtime.dll Missing entry: Run DLL Entry

My system also shuts down repeatedly with the error message: Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error

Here is a copy of the log from hijack this:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:01:52 PM, on 8/16/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Samantha\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\RegCure\regcure.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://ecampus.phoenix.edu/Portal/Portal/secure/homepage.aspx
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-up Blocker - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PeachtreePrefetcher.exe] "C:\PROGRA~1\SAGESO~1\PEACHT~1\PeachtreePrefetcher.exe" /configfileeachtreeprefetcher.winstart.config
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.net
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CopySafe Helper Service (CSHelper) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\CSHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive PSQL Workgroup Engine (psqlWGE) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pervasive Software\PSQL\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe

--
End of file - 11881 bytes


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just bumping for help.


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

My computer is now shutting down with the error stop:0x0000004


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

just bumping for some help


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I start my computer it is popping up with the error message: Error in C:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32\3\LXCFtime.dll Missing entry: Run DLL Entry

My system also shuts down repeatedly with the error message: Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error or STOP 0x0000004

It will freeze for a minute or two before it shuts down.

Here is a copy of the log from hijack this:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:01:55 PM, on 8/25/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Users\Samantha\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\wlmail.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://ecampus.phoenix.edu/Portal/Portal/secure/homepage.aspx
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-up Blocker - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PeachtreePrefetcher.exe] "C:\PROGRA~1\SAGESO~1\PEACHT~1\PeachtreePrefetcher.exe" /configfileeachtreeprefetcher.winstart.config
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.net
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CopySafe Helper Service (CSHelper) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\CSHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive PSQL Workgroup Engine (psqlWGE) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pervasive Software\PSQL\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe

--
End of file - 12339 bytes


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

bumping

This happened 6 times yesterday


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

still having this issue


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am still having this issue. Here is an updated hijack log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:46:15 AM, on 9/5/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Samantha\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\wlmail.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://ecampus.phoenix.edu/Portal/Portal/secure/homepage.aspx
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-up Blocker - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PeachtreePrefetcher.exe] "C:\PROGRA~1\SAGESO~1\PEACHT~1\PeachtreePrefetcher.exe" /configfileeachtreeprefetcher.winstart.config
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.net
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CopySafe Helper Service (CSHelper) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\CSHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive PSQL Workgroup Engine (psqlWGE) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pervasive Software\PSQL\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe

--
End of file - 12325 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, welcome to TSG!

LXCFtime.dll belongs to Lexmark. You may want to reinstall your printer to fix that.

Ask Toolbar is considered malware. You should remove that from add/remove programs.

Download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.








Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for the help. My computer seems to be working much better now!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your hijackthis log again.


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is the current log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:39:34 PM, on 9/8/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Samantha\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\wlmail.exe
C:\Program Files\FrostWire\FrostWire.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://ecampus.phoenix.edu/Portal/Portal/secure/homepage.aspx
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&s=2&o=vb32&d=1208&m=aspire_5515
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-up Blocker - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\Program Files\NetZero\Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express My Scrapbook 2.0\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PeachtreePrefetcher.exe] "C:\PROGRA~1\SAGESO~1\PEACHT~1\PeachtreePrefetcher.exe" /configfileeachtreeprefetcher.winstart.config
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\Program Files\NetZero\exec.exe regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netzero.net
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CopySafe Helper Service (CSHelper) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\CSHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.808.7150 (GoogleDesktopManager-080708-050100) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) (gupdate1ca0bff2549a738) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pervasive PSQL Workgroup Engine (psqlWGE) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pervasive Software\PSQL\bin\w3dbsmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe

--
End of file - 11853 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Samantha802 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------

